# Keep caged after spay?



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi there everyone.
My six and half month old tabby Beba got spayed this morning, and I brought her home this afternoon.
I was told by the vet to keep her in her carrier overnight, but we've just got ready for bed and she was screaming and thrashing around in the carrier, so I let her out and confined her to my room with me.
Has anyone else ever been told to keep their cat in the carrier after spay/neuter and should I try to put her back in there?


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Most cats are very happy to be home and want nothing more than to sleep it off in their own beds. As long as she leaves her stitches alone there's no reason why she can't go back to doing what she wants to do.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
I left her out of the cage and she's been sleeping in the corner of my room ever since.
I have another question though.
She seems to be wheezing and smacking her lips a bit in her sleep. It's not constant, but happening off an on.
I've never experienced this with my other kitties, but then again I didn't bring any of my girls home the day of the spay.
Is this normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I never caged my cats after their spay/neuter surgeries. I think as long as you are making sure they aren't messing with the stitches. 

The wheezing thing would make me a little nervous. If she were showing any signs of breathing issues I'd bring her in. Maybe at least make a call to the vet this morning? Usually they are really thirsty after you bring them home, or hungry. Did she eat anything yet? 

Poor little girl. Hopefully she will be feeling better soon. I know one of my cats was so tired and sluggish and not himself after his surgery, and I was worried about him, but he bounced back in about 2 days. Then there was my 5 month old kitten, you hardly even though anything happened to him. He was trying to climb the curtains the same day I brought him home. Hopefully your girl will feel better soon. Hopefully one of the more knowledgable people about health issues will offer more help.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I have never kept a cat confined after the spay but as Dumine has said they just went to sleep in their favourite spots. The licking may just be she is a bit dry mouthed after the anaesthetic, as may be the wheezing. IMO I would just keep an eye on it and see how she is tomorrow.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Really?, in a carrier there is no food, water or litter box. Does not seem like a logical bit of advice from a vet. Do keep the eCollar on though. I'm going through this with Zaida, one of my adopted out foster kittens that has not been picked up yet. She was "fine" the day after surgery so I removed the e collar - contrary to what the vet told me. BIG MISTAKE because now her incision site is red and angry looking so I had to pay for an antibiotic injection. She is currently housed in a dog kennel with her eCollar on.....and very unhappy.


----------

